# Anyone for tennis?



## Owen (May 24, 2018)

i hope this is not too ridiculous a question, but which characters do you think would be best at tennis?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 24, 2018)

Given some of the threads here, I don't think there's a limit on ridiculousness. 

The answer would be: any Elf.


----------



## Elthir (May 24, 2018)

She"lob"... of course.

Sorry. 

I "love" puns.


----------



## Owen (May 24, 2018)

Shelob would definitely be amazing because she could hold 8 rackets. Elves you'd think would have the style and grace, not to mention the leisure time, to play very well. But I think Orcs could bring something to the game in terms of power.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 24, 2018)

Could they snaga lob?


----------



## Elthir (May 24, 2018)

Could they snaga lob?

Goblins could -- if on the job.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 24, 2018)

So not just a pun--
add rhyme to the gag?
Sounds like fun!
I'll get me Gorbag.


----------



## Elthir (May 24, 2018)

Get Gorbag! Gee,
he's pretty mean!

Add Bolg and Ferny -- 
doubles team!

And if you think Isner and Karlovic have a serving advantage due to their height... well, they do! But if so, what about (for example) Quickbeam's serve!!!

That is, if he snaps that racquet-head through... quick enough!

Anyway, no wood racquets, please


----------



## Daniel Thomas (May 29, 2018)

H


Galin said:


> She"lob"... of course.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I "love" puns.


Ha She"lob so funny. ps i love tennis this i would never have thought of a thread topic like this



Owen said:


> Shelob would definitely be amazing because she could hold 8 rackets. Elves you'd think would have the style and grace, not to mention the leisure time, to play very well. But I think Orcs could bring something to the game in terms of power.


----------

